# Fehler Text- Eigensachft.... mit Laufzeitfehler 1004



## josef24 (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend. Bei folgender Zeile erhalte ich die gelbe Markierung mit dem Fehlertext:
*Laufzeitfehler 1004
Die Text- Eigenschaft des Character Objekts kann nicht zugeordnet werden.*

```
If Not xCell1.Characters(J, 1).Text = xCell2.Characters(J, 1).Text Then Exit For
```
Kann mir hierfür vielleicht jemand meine Fehler analysieren und ggf. eine erforderliche Korrektur anzeigen?
Wenn erforderlich, kann eine Datei geladen werden.
Danke und Gruß Josef


----------



## Yaslaw (2. Mai 2019)

Excel?
Und die Fehlermeldung ist eindeutig. Characters hat keine Text-Eigenschaft.
Was sind xCell für Objekte?


----------



## Zvoni (2. Mai 2019)

Betrifft Range-Objekt.
Range. Characters-Eigenschaft (Excel)
Ist die Excel-eigene Variante der Mid$-Funktion
Der Code ist richtig.
Heisst die Zuweisung
Set xCell1=IrgendeineRange
oder
Set xCell2=IrgendeineAndereRange
muss einen Fehler haben
Zeig mal den Code inkl. der Zuweisung und deiner Schleife (Variable "J")


----------



## josef24 (2. Mai 2019)

Danke erstmal, hänge mal ein Beispiel an. Gruß Josef


----------



## Zvoni (2. Mai 2019)

Was erste Tests ergeben haben:
Dein Code verursacht genannten Fehler, sobald der Zellinhalt "echt" numerisch ist (also sowohl vom Inhalt als auch von der Zellformatierung)


----------



## josef24 (2. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Prüfung. Werde mir einen entsprechenden Hinweis ( nur Text )hinterlegen. Gruß Josef
P.S. Wollte im vorherigen Beitrag zu diesem Thema (Text oder Nummerisch) eine aktive Hilfestellung.
Jetzt habe ich mir aus den verfügbaren Foren eine alternative gesucht, die mich aber nicht wirklich voll befriedigt.


----------

